# Urgent help required! pregnant mouse with bad ears



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive just noticted that one of the pregnant mice has red ears, like scabs on them.

I have some pictures which ill uploads ASAP im just wondering is Savlon open to put on them until i cant get her to the vets.

shes pregnant been in with the male for 16 days so no long to go really until she pops.

Dont knwo why i havent noticed this eailer 

I als have some Hakers mite stuff for pigeons but i wasnt sure whether to treat her when i treated the others as i though she was pregnant and it would harm the babies..... but can i give her a little dab ???


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i know when rustys ear was a bit scabby where hed ripped it - marnie told me i was ok to use savlon. i did and hes got a little piece of ear missing now but it cleared up almost instantly. i know shes excellent for advice so u could try asking her 
the only thing id say with ur mouse is do u know whats caused it before u go puttin savlon or anything on it as it might make it worse?! x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The most common cause of scabby ears is mites. See if you can diagnose this for sure and if so treat her. They will only get worse otherwise and she will not be able to raise her babies. I use Bob Martin's mite spray for small animals.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I used that haker-mectin.

Been bathing her in warm water aswel, am about to just do it again now seems to be clearing up a little and she doesnt seem to be itching it aswel im hoping it doesnt turn into a habbit.


----------

